# Weird?.....or Wonderful , rings?



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm experimenting with 'Woodland' inspired jewellery...... these are a bit unusual, & not everyone's cup of tea! - ( the general consensus here at Bethshan is ''weird'' !) l admit, they are a bit 'over-the-top'! but l was thinking of an original idea - for a lady with a gift shop in Connemara,who has some of my jewellery in her shop, - so l wanted to use something natural from here....so that visitors could take 'a little bit of Ireland,( specifically Connemara) home with them.
l made the tiny toadstools from self-hardening clay, and used bog-cotton from a Connemara bog, and moss from my garden to put in the little glass globes, which l then fit on to ring bases.
Here are a couple....l think you'll either love them......or hate them!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I find them darling - I love anything micro-sized


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

well, I don't love&#9829;&#9829; them. LOL
HOw fragile is the glass globe?


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

That is very pretty. I love it also. I've always loved anything small in glass.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Are they earrings? I do like them not sure if I would have them mind. There was a glass factory here and they used to sell mushrooms in different sizes but not as unique as yours.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> well, I don't love♥♥ them. LOL
> HOw fragile is the glass globe?


Actually, it's pretty tough!...l dropped one & it bounced....didn't even crack!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Irene Kidney said:


> Are they earrings? I do like them not sure if I would have them mind. There was a glass factory here and they used to sell mushrooms in different sizes but not as unique as yours.


These are finger rings, but if they were a sucess, l might try earrings! They would obviously be smaller still.


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

OH>>>>I love them. I am a great one for buying something like this. I wonder how durable they are? But it is such a clever and novel idea IMO...I can imagine they are quite difficult to make . If the glass ball is hard enough not to shatter...otherwise it could be a bit dangerous for obvious reasons.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I think they're really cute but I can't imagine being able to do anything with one of those on my finger - it would knock into everything. How about necklaces?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it heavy enough to turn over on the finger? They are so cute.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I love them! How unique! So interesting and if I was well enough to travel to your beautiful beautiful country, I would get one as a treasured keepsake! Thank you always for sharing your lovely work!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> These are finger rings, but if they were a sucess, l might try earrings! They would obviously be smaller still.


A great souvenir from your area, but I would like the earring size for a ring, I know I would catch the bigger one on things. Just a tiny polished rock in there would be a great keepsake. Maybe chips from the rock fences.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Big rings are in fashion today....and I think that yours could surely past for in-fasion. I personally prefer the toadstool. Beautiful work, as usual.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I think they are really lovely and I am not much for rings. They sure would be beautiful for earrings though


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

These are my first attempt, but l have one half the size with a little ladybird in, but l haven't photographed it yet. They seem really strong,....but we'll see! The ideas are endless! little shells are another idea....


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I really,really like them,they are very pretty and could sell very well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't you sell on Etsy? Would love to buy one to use in a miniature flower shop. Approx. how large is the globe?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the uniqueness of them but not sure if I would wear them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are cuter than cute! But since I cannot wear rings I cannot answer that from a ring wearer's viewpoint.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

kacki said:


> Don't you sell on Etsy? Would love to buy one to use in a miniature flower shop. Approx. how large is the globe?


Hi, l've only just started to play with these this week, - so l've not put any in my etsy shop yet, but l can get different sizes. The glass globes in the pictures you saw are 20mm x20mm with an opening of 12mm.
I have another smaller size which is 15mm across x 9mm high and is more of a 'half-dome', which l think, actually makes a more sensible-looking ring! but l think these large round ones are quite fun!
My friend & l have been making lots of miniatures for her 1/24 th scale dolls house lately, so l'm quite into miniatures at the moment.
Could you explain in more detail what you're actually looking for? and l might be able to help you. kind regards, Hilary


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Very creative, I love them!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Those are wonderful! I'll bet they'll be very popular.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

They are interesting!
How about key chains?
I always like to purchase a keychain from all the places I have visited!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I think they are weirdly beautiful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I am not a ring wearer (not even a wedding band) but they look wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I love what you have created but I feel if I were to wear them they would end up getting caught in things.
I think you have a great opening with these as a lot of people like these more modern and different rings. I wish you heaps of good fortune with your new venture - well done!!.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunning I'd wea r them they are so cute.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I absolutely love them and I know my niece would, too. Can't wait to see more designs.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very unusual dome rings...I like them..


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I love it. It wouldn't be something that one could wear all day, every day, but certainly to a gathering or out to eat, it would be wonderful. I'm sure it would get noticed and be a conversation starter. Very creative. Good luck. Oh, and I think that the matching earrings would be wonderful, also.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

That's So Cool!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness I think you have a winner here,the cuter the animal or fairy glade theme is the more wonderful they will look,I'm sure once the kids clock them and they catch their imagination,you will be busy. good luck.they are great.


----------



## Bobbiknit (Feb 17, 2015)

They are wonderful, and so unique! So my "cup of tea"!
I would love the earrings also! I live in US, and would love to have them, do you sell internationally?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They're great!

Hazel


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

first i looked at the ring,then at your picture, and thought "of course, who else would be so creative and do such beautiful work?"... a ring would be perfect for a "stand-out" piece... can't wait to see some more!!
Blessings.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Wonderful. I would likely purchase one as a keepsake. Makes me think of a tiny fairy world. Where on earth did you find the tiny glass globes?


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Those are charming! I agree they would be unique momentos of a visit to Ireland. You are so creative!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! You are surely multitalented!!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love the idea of earrings! The miniature landscapes could be the dangles.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow!...thanks for all the interest girls. lt looks as if l'm going to have to try & make some earrings! l'm in the process of making a few more, & then l will take pictures of them and list them in my shop


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh, I really like them I would wear them. I attend lots of horticulture meetings and events. I like everything you have made and would love to visit your area as your photographs are so beautiful.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I like them. Would make a great pendant on a necklace! (I use my hands too much for any kind of ring other than a band.) My only thoughts are on the longevity of the ferns, moss, etc. My experience when I was playing with pressed flowers is that greens tend to fade to grays/tans with the least bit of light. I know there are some preservants out there, but I have no experience with them. As a souvenir, great. As an heirloom, maybe not.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Fabulous! How could you doubt these? Once again, your cleverness is showing!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Unique and different .
One thing to also consider is the vegetation ( moss) cannot be brought into other countries .This is banned . 
I even had trouble with a crocheted lei I made while cruising from Hawaii . Had to prove to them it contained no natural product .Some of the customs people are very picky .


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I think they are cute.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I think they are lovely. Love them!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Although not for me they are absolutely adorable rings. I love anything miniature.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Helma said:


> Unique and different .
> One thing to also consider is the vegetation ( moss) cannot be brought into other countries .This is banned .
> I even had trouble with a crocheted lei I made while cruising from Hawaii . Had to prove to them it contained no natural product .Some of the customs people are very picky .


That's something l hadn't thought about Helma! thanks for that. Maybe the vegetation would have to be fake too? - shame though...


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for all your input everyone. lt really helps,..(especially as those here at home don't take them seriously!)
I'll post some more when they are done,... l like to hear your opinions .
Thanks! Hilary


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like them. It's the type of ring that is unique and something to wear as a conversational piece.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

What a majorly cool and creative idea! I love it!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Helma said:


> Unique and different .
> One thing to also consider is the vegetation ( moss) cannot be brought into other countries .This is banned .
> I even had trouble with a crocheted lei I made while cruising from Hawaii . Had to prove to them it contained no natural product .Some of the customs people are very picky .


That's interesting. I say this because QVC (a home shopping network) has an Irish celebration every year on St. Patrick's day and they sell, among other things, Irish Dirt, with a beautiful Belleek bowl and I want to say shamrock seeds.


----------

